# Fozz's Theater



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm planning on making some changes to my existing Theater so I figured I better post a few pictures. It's a very simple little room. Dimensions are about 16'x11' with a 7' ceiling. We live in a century home (almost) so the basement was never meant to be finished.
I'm using a Pioneer SC-57 receiver and a JVC X30 Projector with a Draper 92" 16:9 HiDef Grey screen. We've been enjoying the room for 5 years now, but it's time to make some upgrades.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Having trouble getting the photos in.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hard to see here, but I'm using an old Sony Commander as a remote.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm using the stage for media storage.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice room for nine! Those are some neat looking speakers you have built into the front wall. Are those DIY speakers? Are those also speakers in the top corners in the ceiling? Very Creative with the storage drawer under the front stage. Do you get any noise distortion from keeping the front stage hollow, not filled in with dampening material.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

All the 5 main speakers are DIY. I used 4x 5" woofers (made by a local speaker manufacturer) and a single Seas 1" dome tweeter per cabinet. 2nd order passive crossover. The subwoofers are part of the main left and right speaker cabinets and are powered by a 1000 watt Dayton plate amplifier. The subwoofer locations are being changed to help even out he bass response throughout the room. 
The additional speakers are the height channels. There is another set in the rear, making this room a 9.1. I had the extra channels on the receiver and after hearing it, I find I like effects.
The stage makes no noise thankfully.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good looking room!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice looking setup... I also like your idea of using the stage for storage. :T :T


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice setup with a lot of potential. You apparently like to make speakers, I'm sure you've saved a lot of money making all of those yourself. Where did you get the fold up theater seats?


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Axiomite said:


> Nice setup with a lot of potential. You apparently like to make speakers, I'm sure you've saved a lot of money making all of those yourself. Where did you get the fold up theater seats?


I have woodshop, so I make a lot of different cabinets. The ones used in my theater are very simple as you can see. There are grills that cover them most of the time. I'll be changing out the cabinets as part of the upgrade to the room. I may re-used the parts though.

The seats were for found on Kijiji (used adds). They are in very good shape thankfully and the price was great.


----------

